# choking goat, did I treat right?



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

I decided to feed the goats this afternoon before getting my oldest son off the school bus. Well BlackJack (16 month old pygmy/ND wether) was eating too fast and ended up choking himself on feed. He was shaking his head, gagging, had white foam at the mouth and scared me to death. I tried to think quick about what to do and could only think to beat on his sides. So that's what I did. After a few minutes he seemed to get up what he was choking on and was able to eat like normal again.

Now I have to ask what is the appropriate treatment for a choking goat?


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 13, 2012)

To be honest, I don't know. 

When my lambs would choke on their feed when they were younger, I would hold them by their back legs and swing them to get the feed to come back up. It worked every time.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> To be honest, I don't know.
> 
> When my lambs would choke on their feed when they were younger, I would hold them by their back legs and swing them to get the feed to come back up. It worked every time.


Doubt I could try that technique with a full grown goat. :/ He's probably a good 50-60 lbs (never weighed them so don't know just guesstimating). No way could I pick him up by his back legs without hurting myself and/or him. Not to mention he has horns. He's fine now, acting like his ordinary annoying self again. He even got out the gate when I was taking them fresh hay, had to grab him and get him back in the fence because he thought he'd just hang out in my front yard.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 13, 2012)

With alpacas I know you can rub their throat if they are choking and I guess it's supposed to help   Thankfully I have never had to do it so I'm not sure... I spread their grain out on the ground so they can't get too much at once to prevent them from choking


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad your goat is okay...I've had that happen with a few sheep and it is scarey!!!!!!  I got my fingers down their throat to try pull feed up...didn't work...beat on their side and that did work...I also would not be able to pick them up to swing...a lamb yes, but not an adult.

Hope there are lots of suggestions coming on this thread, as I want to know too!!!!!


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I may be crazy, but I would do a form of the Heimlich on my goats.  I'd sit on the floor, goat between my legs  goat on their butt and pump.  Just like with a human.  But I'm not normal so don't pay any attention to me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

pdpo222 said:
			
		

> Well I may be crazy, but I would do a form of the Heimlich on my goats.  I'd sit on the floor, goat between my legs  goat on their butt and pump.  Just like with a human.  But I'm not normal so don't pay any attention to me.


I considered something like that. I just ended up beating on his sides and rubbing them vigorously with pressure. He got it all up and went back to eating. I swear him and his brother (also a wether) are pigs in goat suits!


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 13, 2012)

Glad to hear everything worked out.  I have no idea but it sounds like what you did was a good instinct.  I also have wethers and one of mine truly is a pig, he snorts and grunts just like a pig when the food even gets near him and also while he is eating.  All my other goats are hungry and look forward to getting food and treats but this one wether is just crazy over food.  He often chokes a little and coughs but we haven't had anything as serious as what you described happen.  

Good job!!


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have one of my own piggy goats who used to choke every now and then, it always scared me half to death because I really didn't know what to do, once or twice I did the himelick maneuver, another time I just pounded her back a little and both seemed to help, either that or she just dislodged it herself :/  I finally stopped the problem by cutting smooth pelleted stuff out of the picture, Pellets themselves are fine, its the really sleek or skinny stuff that I noticed causes the issues. The other girl has never choked once but then she is less of a piggy about pellets  ...she's still a piggy, just not about the normal stuff.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

LadyIsabelle2011 said:
			
		

> I have one of my own piggy goats who used to choke every now and then, it always scared me half to death because I really didn't know what to do, once or twice I did the himelick maneuver, another time I just pounded her back a little and both seemed to help, either that or she just dislodged it herself :/  I finally stopped the problem by cutting smooth pelleted stuff out of the picture, Pellets themselves are fine, its the really sleek or skinny stuff that I noticed causes the issues. The other girl has never choked once but then she is less of a piggy about pellets  ...she's still a piggy, just not about the normal stuff.


They have a pelleted feed, only thing added to it is sunflower seeds and their minerals (till I get a better mineral). He's never choked himself before. I've been tempted to seperate him and his brother and the does and feed the 2 wethers less feed so the does get a better share of the feed. I think I will talk to DH about getting this done. The wethers don't need as much feed as they are getting and since the does are pregnant they need to get their share for sure.


----------



## meme (Dec 13, 2012)

I know you can do the heimlich on dogs. It's a lot like they do for people really. Heidi eats her grain really fast and she even snorts like a pig! It would be really scary if she started choking. Glad your's is OK!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 13, 2012)

As long as they are able to get it out themselves, you can just watch and make sure they end up being ok. If they can't recover on their own, then hitting the sides or doing the heimlich should be fine. I used to give our alpaca a shot of Banamine after choking and that seemed to help them.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 13, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> LadyIsabelle2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good, and who knows, maybe less competition for the food will help him calm down and eat a little slower.


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 14, 2012)

Someone posted a good idea that I will use if I ever get a goat that's a hog. lol  Put rocks in the bowl or feeder so they have to dig around and can't just gobble with no problem.  I think that is a great idea.   The avatar I have is of the 4 goats I will be getting tomorrow.  The pygora is in back so hard to see.


----------

